# Buckeye purple



## greenjoe (Dec 7, 2014)

Melvanetics Buckey Purple

Specifications

Sativa | Indica | Hybrid
Mostly Indica
Yield
Large
Sex
Regular
Photoperiod | Autoflowering
Photoperiod
Indoor | Outdoor
Indoor/Outdoor
Flowering Time
7-8 Weeks
Plant Height
Medium
Genetics
Gorilla Grape x Grand Daddy Purple
Seed Quantity
Land Race | Hybrid | Poly Hybrid
Poly-Hybrid

so since my hells og bit the dust...i have room for these..just put into germination stage....


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 7, 2014)

Very nice choice, I'm looking at running these real soon.


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks lyfespan....let me know when you do...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 8, 2014)

You know I'm down for a BeP grow. Good luck GJ!


----------



## zem (Dec 8, 2014)

another buckeye purple thread  i'm in


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 9, 2014)

so out of the 5---- 3 were put into cups..they had nice tap roots....waiting for the other 2 to do something....


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 9, 2014)

cups-o-dirt...they should poke thru tmr 

View attachment DSC08816.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2014)

Mojo for Mel and you to rock this grow... I have no doubts.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 9, 2014)

greenjoe said:


> cups-o-dirt...they should poke thru tmr



And a cheers to you too


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 10, 2014)

and the 3 are poking their heads out...i just took a pic of 2 of them 

View attachment DSC08818.jpg


View attachment DSC08820.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 10, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Mojo for Mel and you to rock this grow... I have no doubts.


thanks rose..much appreciation


----------



## MR1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Good luck with the Buckeye Greejoe, can't wait to see the buds.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2014)

still eagerly awaiting my beans but i am up for watching this. good luck!


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 16, 2014)

so just a update pic...breeder said that they are slow veggers....so 45-60 day veg period.. 

View attachment DSC08850.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 22, 2014)

5 days later.... 

View attachment DSC08869.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 22, 2014)

Chugging right along. ..

Thanks for the update!


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 22, 2014)

Just keep growing, just keep growing, go lil Dorie plants.. They are looking healthy, great job Joe


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 22, 2014)

mucho's gracias amigo's et amiga's


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 3, 2015)

sorry ...but i was sick and lost 2 but 1 is still struggling to make it.....sorry mel


----------



## MR1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Crap hey Joe, well I hope your survivor is a female.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 3, 2015)

Damn sorry to hear bro.
I can't wait to run this purple buckeye.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2015)

sorry joe. that is lousy. good luck with the one you have left.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2015)

Feel better soon joe.


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 5, 2015)

here they are....thought i only had 1.....but 1 more is coming back i hope 

View attachment DSC08893.jpg


View attachment DSC08894.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

Positive Vibes bro
How old are they?


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 5, 2015)

Just because they're down, don't count them out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 5, 2015)

happy for you, joe.


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

only the 1 now....threw out the other one....
either way ..male or female..going to cross or pollinate it to my gorilla grape X monster cookies....


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Positive Vibes bro
> How old are they?


exactly 1 month as of today

also got topped today


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 31, 2015)

so as embarrassed as i am ...here it is...this plant has taken a beating..it might look bad now but it was a lot worse last week...in the last 2 days ,where i topped it it has grown about 1/2"...i guess i missed that part where mel said not to top it...i can vouch for that now...and it got fried with bug spray...so i am going to veg for another 2 weeks or there about 

View attachment DSC09255.jpg


----------



## Melvan (Jan 31, 2015)

Topping her once or twice is great, she just doesn't need lst.

She's perking up great, hope you're feeling well.


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 8, 2015)

male or female....i do like the color's already...male or female..im keeping it.....i have a white knuckles male....nice looking guy......white buckeye coming soon.... 

View attachment DSC09333.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 13, 2015)

i must say...nice save greenjoe...should find out by sunday what it is 

View attachment DSC09398.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 13, 2015)

we have a girl....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2015)

congrats joe!


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 13, 2015)

@oldfogey...female karma comming  your way


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2015)

thanks. i am hoping i can keep mine alive at this point. mel thinks i have some severe nute lock out. trying to fix that up now...


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 13, 2015)

it will come back ...mine was in really bad shape 2 weeks ago....i was going to toss it....then i realized how long it took just to get to this point......glad i didn't

your does not look as bad as mine did...you will be ok


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2015)

it reminds me of bonsai trees. it is very shriveled and craggy. i may need to flower the super buckeyes separate and keep this as a house plant for a while if it does not perk up in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 14, 2015)

Melvan said:


> Topping her once or twice is great, she just doesn't need lst.



Going to be popping some BEP for my outdoor in a few months. I always LST for giant bushes rather than trees. Has this strain been grown outdoors with much success? It's easier for me to get away with 6-8 foot tall wide bushes than 10 foot plus non trained plants. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Melvan (Feb 14, 2015)

ston-loc She's been run outdoors quite a bit in Appalachia and does very well, and I've seen documented od grows in California by Tomba and some other growers. Here she finishes nicely in a shorter, cooler season. Her colors blend well with the oncoming fall foliage too, if you're guerilla.

My stuff is worked for the stealth grower, so when I say lst isn't necessary, it means it's not necessary if you are having to work in small space with limited available height as she stays a short bush on her own.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 15, 2015)

Awesome. Good info! Thanks. Sorry to hijack joe :48:


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 16, 2015)

finally.... 

View attachment DSC09450.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like someone did the flip:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 16, 2015)

It was atleast 10" high and was vegged for 59 days....flipped and going to get pollinated by my white knuckles dad......going to call them.......................Purple Knuckles...


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 23, 2015)

update pics..............she is already starting to go purple 

View attachment DSC09626.jpg


View attachment DSC09628.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2015)

awesome!


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 23, 2015)

sweet!!!


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 1, 2015)

update pic time...starting to put the frost on....i like the way she grows.... 

View attachment DSC09729.jpg


View attachment DSC09731.jpg


View attachment DSC09733.jpg


View attachment DSC09751.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 6, 2015)

just some more pics...a very faint candy/fruit smell 

View attachment DSC09771.jpg


View attachment DSC09772.jpg


View attachment DSC09774.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 6, 2015)

Lookin' AWESOME! Man, I want to try these genetics!!  

Very nice!


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 6, 2015)

they put them up for sale yesterday.....gone in minutes 

i will be making some


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah, even if they weren't gone.. I'm so broke right now  

I can live vicariously through all you with Mel's stuff!


----------



## MR1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Getting some nice color Joe, watching till the end.


----------



## lyfespan (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks like she's starting to show her color, very nice. I got all the beans in yesterday's drop btw


----------



## Melvan (Mar 6, 2015)

Looking sweet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 6, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Looks like she's starting to show her color, very nice. I got all the beans in yesterday's drop btw



hang on....you got all the packs?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 6, 2015)

greenjoe said:


> hang on....you got all the packs?




Couldn't have my crew got. 3 packs


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 9, 2015)

a very faint but pleasant aroma...very nice mel.. 

View attachment DSC09796.jpg


View attachment DSC09800.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh myyyy


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 9, 2015)

i did not have a male buckeye....so i dusted her with the very frosty and very berry aroma of the White knuckles...(exoctic)

to be called purple knuckles....i will see what happens to those when i plant them in may...


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 9, 2015)

Very nice! Can't wait to plant mine


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 13, 2015)

just some pics.....she has about 200 seeds in her 

View attachment DSC09833.jpg


View attachment DSC09834.jpg


View attachment DSC09841.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 13, 2015)

Looking great! :aok: Wow, 200 seeds


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 13, 2015)

beautiful! love the colors!


----------



## Melvan (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice. It'll be fun to see what you find in the cross.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 18, 2015)

not too much longer now......sorry again for the crappy pics...better pics in 2 days
most if not all the seeds are in the bottom part of the plant 

View attachment DSC09891.jpg


View attachment DSC09893.jpg


View attachment DSC09898.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 19, 2015)

some more pics....i believe she is closer to finishing than i thought...hard to see if trics are cloudy or amber because a lot of them are purple 

View attachment DSC09911.jpg


View attachment DSC09912.jpg


View attachment DSC09913.jpg


View attachment DSC09916.jpg


View attachment DSC09917.jpg


View attachment DSC09920.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 20, 2015)

mel's gear is looking good.......... love her gear.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice buds Joe, nice purple color.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 21, 2015)

thanks .....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

Like picking grapes. Yummy


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 21, 2015)

Pretty girls. Hope she smokes as good as she looks. Good job.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 21, 2015)

@yooper...my thought exactly.....i will take some pics in natural light....it liiks different a bit....seems a bit darker with no flash or cfl's


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 25, 2015)

Killing it joe like always brotha. I can't wait to see what type of pheno you can find in that gear. 2 awesome strains. I pick my purple buckeye up Tommorow can't wait.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 25, 2015)

just days to go now... 

View attachment DSC00043.jpg


View attachment DSC00044.jpg


View attachment DSC00050.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty,,,cant wait to hear a smoke report.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 25, 2015)

*chubby...


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 26, 2015)

last pics before chop
re-do 100% 

View attachment DSC00070.jpg


View attachment DSC00072.jpg


View attachment DSC00082.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice , that last pic looks tasty.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 28, 2015)

and chopped....


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 28, 2015)

chopped..... 

View attachment DSC00087.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

So Pretty. I want some. Please send to Weedhoper,,care of BR549 HOPPER CITY TEXAS.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Gonna have to grow me some of that.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

omg drool i want that


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 29, 2015)

Looking good joe. Still hoping my beans show up . I can't wait for a smoke report from someone. 
Buds are awesome. Is it true the purple buckeye also has green pheno?


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 30, 2015)

still still in holding......sucksssssss.....and yes there is a green pheno..
smoke report in a couple days
got 3 more going:smoke1:


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 31, 2015)

INFO
Tester Name :Melvanetics
Strain :Buckeye purple
Method Smoked :joint

APPEARANCE:Just beautiful



SMELL

Dominant smell of bud :sweet floral
Associated smells of bud :fruity

TASTE

Dominant flavour :floral...mild
Associated flavours :fruity and earthy

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth)....10
- cough factor? : no

BUZZ

Profile : Percentage of head to body ...20% head.....80% body
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent)....7.3
Duration : (approx length of buzz, from first hit)...1 1/2 - 2 hours
Use : Daytime/Bedtime..both
Munchies? : no


CHEMICAL ASTRINGENT
turpentine ()
metallic ()
ammonia () - urine () - vinegar ()
bleach ()
lotions () - plastics () - glues ()

SWEET
fruity (x) - berry (x) - black/blue/raspberry () - citrus () - orange () - lemon () - lime () - apple () - mango () - grape () - cherry () - tutti frutti ()

floral (x) - perfume () - blossom ()
minty () - methol () - spearmint () - peppermint ()

SPICY
woody () - incense () - hardwood () - sage () - juniper () - cedar () - pine ()
basil () - garlic () - dill () - clove () - parsley () - pepper ()
tobacco () - chocolate ()

MUSKY
earthy (x) - loam () - dirt () - musty () - dusty () - dry ()
animal () - bird () - rodent () - gamey () - skunky ()
botanical () - hay () - autumn leaves () - trees ()

A pleasure to grow and smoke...100% re-do
A+.....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

> Profile : Percentage of head to body ...20% body.....80% body



Hah, so 100% body?  

Seriously though, that's an awesome write up!! :aok:


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 31, 2015)

opps...thanks doc


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

greenjoe said:


> opps...thanks doc



No worries.. that's truly a great write up Greenjoe!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for posting Joe.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 31, 2015)

great thread! A+ write up, inspired me to possibly follow thru like this to that degree. I usually fade out but great thread, hope u got a lot of dense from the work and ty for sharing especially the report, I really want to run some of this after spending so much time on one strain and no urge to grow any thing else this has made me remember


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the comments.......she was a pleasure to grow...1st purple strain that i actually like to smoke......just had a thought...the operation blackbird that i have going from Sub rosa garden is a (suppose to be ) a very good tasting strain.....hmmmmmm find a grape tasting pheno and cross it to the buckeye.....something to do this summer


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 14, 2015)

so my last seed turned out to be her... 

View attachment DSC00781.jpg


View attachment DSC00783.jpg


View attachment DSC00786.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 7, 2015)

day 40 

View attachment DSC01245.jpg


View attachment DSC01249.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 7, 2015)

i was away for a few weeks...came back to a bit of a problem which i am correcting now i hope


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2015)

WOW, those colors are amazing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 8, 2015)

thanks ....this one smells a bit better than the 1st one i had.....and buds a bit bigger also


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 13, 2015)

day 47 

View attachment DSC01401.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 15, 2015)

pic.. 

View attachment DSC01446.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd say it would definitely have bag appeal. That bud looks sweet!


----------



## Kraven (Jul 15, 2015)

Mel sure does make good gear, and you did a great job cooking that one, nice bud with good bag appeal. Nice job Bro.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks killer! Watching mine start to get some color now :48:


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks ladies and kraven.......she has a very faint lemony- candy -fruity smell to her...very unique and pleasant...You can smell you have a bag of pot in your pocket....


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2015)

What does she smoke like?

That is amazing. I am going to grow that soon. Thank you for the lovely pic's.


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 16, 2015)

i will know next week...and your welcome


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 16, 2015)

"Ladies and Kraven"? Hahaha :rofl:


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 17, 2015)

@ston-loc...well i figured rosebud is a lady...the hemp goddess is also....dont know what kraven is...but i  assume is a guy....


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 17, 2015)

Just thought it funny me kraven and yarddog commented since your previous post when you said that. Haha. No worries. 

Take a sample of the BEP yet? Getting more and more color on mine daily.


----------

